# F250 vs SRW F350



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What are the differences between a F250 and a SRW F350 if any?

Other than the obvious higher GVWR, Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

So you really are considering my truck, huh? That's great! I take cash/check/credit cards


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

what year?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

linckeil;780898 said:


> what year?


'99-'02 ish or just '02 to be more specific



Camden;780892 said:


> So you really are considering my truck, huh? That's great! I take cash/check/credit cards


If it was only a PSD


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Same truck as far as I know other than the decals !!!


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Im fairly sure that all it is different springs and the 350 will have the bigger block under the rear leafs


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

'99-'04 F250 4x4 
came with a 2" lift block in the rear
LT235/85R16E tires standard
auxillery/overload spring in rear optional

'99-'04 F350 SRW 4x4
came with 4" lift block in the rear
LT265/75R16E tires standard (bigger tires to carry extra weight, approx. 3400lbs. per tire cap. vs. 3040lbs. w/LT235/85R16E)
auxillery/overload spring in rear standard

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I think Bigfoots post captures most of it. They may come standard(or at least optional) with the rear stabilizer bar, whereas the 250s do not even offer it.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

smoore45;781022 said:


> I think Bigfoots post captures most of it. They may come standard(or at least optional) with the rear stabilizer bar, whereas the 250s do not even offer it.


The rear stabilizer bar was included with the slide in camper package. It might have been available separately too, but I'm not sure. From what I've seen F350 SRW 4X4 trucks with the rear stabilizer bar are pretty rare.


----------



## KLM Service (Dec 6, 2006)

350's have bigger brakes & heavier suspension!!!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Brakes are the same.
Suspension is determined by which suspension package you order....nothing to do with F-250 or F-350.


Bigfoot Brent is right on the differences.....but the F-350 SRW is a 93mm block not 4" if you want to get technical


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

and a 250 DIESEL .....got all the 350 parts but the bigger block.....


----------



## cnydreamr (Jan 20, 2008)

what about the front axle? any differences?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

different gear ratio's in the axles to


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Forgetting a major difference though I'm not sure if it affects the years your looking at. F250=Dana 50 Front and Ford 10.25 Rear F350=Dana 60 and Sterling Trucks 10.5 Rear


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

If your talking gear ratios there was 3.73, 4.10 and 4.30 available. BUT, if it was a SRW Diesel, only the 3.73 was available with a limited slip in the rear being the only option. 

Axle wise, the same model year between F250 and F350 SRW should be the same. Dana 50 front(60 housing with 44 gears I think) and a Ford/Sterling 10.5" in the rear on earlier Super Duty's (up to 2001 maybe?) 2002 and later I think was a Dana 60 and the Ford/Sterling 10.5". I think the 10.5" rear was a newer disc brake version of the 10.25" from the old body style trucks.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

All 99-01 and some early 02 SRWs had the Dana 50 front.
In 02 is when they went to the Dana 60 front on the SRW trucks.

And a D50 is not a 60 housing with 44 internals....they are D50 internals, smaller than a D60, larger than a D44.


As mentioned a SRW PSD only came with 3.73s.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

you guys are all wrong and F250/F250 are the same suspension as an f150 or ranger. Just kidding bigfoot hit the head on the nail
payup


----------

